# Really "Free" Reliable Search Engine Sponsors?



## Fletch9 (Jan 5, 2005)

How do I get my Brinkster sponsored site onto the big search engines like Yahoo,Google and Copernic? Even with my Yahoo account, I find it "a can of worms" to get my Yahoo site registered and was never successful there either.

Most Free Web search engine sites only offer you a link to others that either bring you to a paying site, or promise you it will be registered "eventually in maybe 3 weeks". I have tried registering to free engines, but was never able to
get a hit on my site even after weeks of waiting. We can't even verify registration most of the time. 

Any help will be appreciated.

Fletch


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

There really is no need to regiser on a search engine. They'll find you as long as they find a link to your site while indexing another site. For example, Google sends out its spiders and index abc.com. They see a link to your site, xyz.com, and they then look at yours when they're done with abc.com. However, they only update their public database at the end of the month, so don't expect to see any results until then. 

Once you're being index, you then have to worry about how to make your site more visible. This is where people that do Search Engine Optimization come into play. If you can figure this out, you can do it yourself. Basically, you need to figure out who your site is targeting. Then figure out what search words those people are most likely to use to try to find you. At this point, you need to base your pages on these search words. Just putting the same search word over and over again doesn't work any more as it's flagged as something to ignore by the spiders. When making these changes, it'll take some time for them to be visible on the search engines, esspecially google, so don't expect instant results. It may take you a few months just to get any kind of decent positioning (i.e. you're on page 2 for keyword 1, but page 20 for keyword 2).


----------



## sammich (Apr 12, 2005)

This is true. There is no real way you can get your site listed unless it's linked often enough or also if it is a domain URL. 
Also, using meta tags helps search engines by using keywords to describe your webpage.


----------

